# Hurricane Dennis now a Cat 4



## Captain Morgan (Jul 7, 2005)

winds up to 105 mph.  Expected to be a Cat 3 before landfall, could be Florida or Alabama......good luck to all our q'ers in those areas.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 7, 2005)

Seriously, if they urge ya'll to evacuate please do so!  It ain't worth taking the chance.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 7, 2005)

If that thing comes ashore near Gulf Shores, AL I don't know what those people are going to do, they haven't recovered from Ivan yet from last season. Keep an eye out everyone.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 7, 2005)

Sometimes you pay a price to live in paradise...


----------



## Airboss (Jul 7, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Sometimes you pay a price to live in paradise...



Son Greg is right of course.  I wouldn't trade it for anything...except Saratoga Springs.  You mention Gulf Shores.  There are many communities from Punta Gorda to Arcadia that are further behind than Gulf Shores.  Many communities no one ever heard got creamed by Charlie, Francis and Jean last year and have 1000's of people living in FEMA homes still...and RV's and cars.   They can't stay there if another one comes ashore and they have no place to go except the shelters if one does.  And of course if it does miss us it hits somewhere else which makes you happy and concerned at once.  A Real emotional roll-a-coaster this hurricane stuff.  Better go gas up the generator.  Looks like we're fixn' for a blow.

 :beach:   For now...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 7, 2005)

Now it's up to cat 3.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 7, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Now it's up to cat 3.



Weatherman here said it's a nasty storm.  Be safe everyone!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 7, 2005)

Airboss,

I didn't mean to upset you by mentioning Gulf Shores, I mention it because I vacation there every year and I'm familiar with the conditions there. I am aware that other cities are hurting as well, I wasn't implying that Gulf Shores was thonly victims.

I could have mentioned 20 cities and then someone would have gotten mad that I left another one off the list. All the people of Florida and the Gulf Coast in general suffered last year, I sincerely hope they have it easier this year.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 7, 2005)

No, no, no!  Please Bruce, no offense taken.  That's the problem with the printed word.  We all know many folks were affected in some way from the Panhandle to the Keys.  I'm sorry if I came off as an over officious sh _ _.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 7, 2005)

No, No Airboss I would never mistake you for somebody who lives in Cleveland :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

Let's hope everyone stays safe, keep your head down and your spirits up.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

yikes.....up to Cat 4 this morning.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 8, 2005)

Batten down the hatches Captain, Head for the hills!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

we got a little rain from Cindy last night, no biggie.  If Dennis heads this way, it won't be a hurricane by the time it gets here.  I'm heading to Charlotte this weekend though....hope I don't meet Dennis the Menace there!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

So if Dennis crashes through Gitmo, and kills all the Islamic terrorists, would that be the will of Allah?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> So if Dennis crashes through Gitmo, and kills all the Islamic terrorists, would that be the will of Allah?



No the US as Humane as we are, would evacuate them!  Send them to Haiti, they'll be fine there!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 8, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Dennis has knocked down a guard tower there!
> 
> http://apnews1.iwon.com//article/200507 ... e&SEC=news



I think it was a "lifeguard tower."  Hell, we lose hundreds of those down here every spring break!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

He's gonna grow after Cuba...if he comes off there at Cat 3 strength, we are looking at an Andrew/Camille situation wherever he hits.  Not good.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 8, 2005)

If anyone cares, it's hot as hell in Cleveland and we haven't had rain in weeks...hurricane shmuricane!!

_*(just kidding of course!! :!*_


----------



## Airboss (Jul 8, 2005)

Dateline Sarasota:  7PM 7/8.  Usual pre hurricane humidity. (very high  for now, less when the storm passes as the low pressure sucks all the moisture toward the storm)  

Some early "rain bands" delivering off and on heavy showers already.  

Local TV has Denny passing by about 200 miles to the west.  That means heavy rain, tropical storm conditions and gusts enough to take in all the patio and lanai furniture.  You all remember Charlie?  Dead game to Tampa then takes an unprecedented hard right into downtown Punta Gorda.  These ain't ever over til they're over. 

Saturday noon-Sunday noon will tell the story.  

Warning!  Don't believe what you see or hear on the TV or read on the net.  They make things worse or better than they are and other than the  Weather Channel gang, they ain't here.  

Sure could use some of Shawn's ribeyes right now.  Nothing makes me hungrier than a big blow.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2005)

Airboss, I ain't liking that report.  If you're getting rain bands and tropical storm winds, I hope you've prepped.  I know you're monitoring the storm, but like you said, they turn.  Be careful.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/radar/loop/DS.p ... kbyx.shtml


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 8, 2005)

Let me preface this by saying that I really hope everyone stays safe and the storm is not as bad as they are predicting....but do you ever just marvel at nature and it's fury.

I mean here is a storm that is in Cuba, 90 miles from the southern tip of Florida and they are getting wind and rain from that storm all the way up in Tampa, how huge is that storm? It boggles the mind.

I'm kind of a storm freak and am awed by what nature can do. I probably should be a storm chaser in my next life. :ack:


----------



## Airboss (Jul 9, 2005)

Dateline Sarasota Fl 8:15 AM 7/9.  It appears Dennis will pass by the western penninisula off about 200 miles, depending on location north or south. This area has experienced some wind gusts and heavy rain on and off.  We've dodged the bullet apparently and now we focus thoughts and prayers on our fellow Floridians in the panhandle and all those along the coast in Ala. and Miss.  We will stand down sometime this afternoon, open some wine.  Before doing so however, we will say a prayer of thanksgiving.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2005)

Great news Airboss....just keep an eye out for tornado's.  They can still spin off.  This is going to be a long hurricane season.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2005)

That's a lot of people.  Take some sandwiches for the ride!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 9, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Mobile county orders a mandatory evacuation of 400,000 people---already!



"already" is not soon enough.   The trouble is so many people will not go! In some cases, as stated way earlier, the question is not whether to go, it's go where?  Can I get a hotel? Will shelters be full?, What do I take? What do I leave? If I go west will Dennis go west?  What if I go east?  What to do with the dog/cat? Do I have enough of my meds? Can I get gas? Do I have enough cash?  Will ATM's work if the electricity goes ou? It all boils down to these two things:  Do I want to desert everything I own and have strangers loot my place?  And, did I wait too long?  

Cap:  "...tornados"  Yes indeed.  Apparently you've done your tropical storm homework.  A bad side order that comes with hurricanes as a the main course.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2005)

Airboss, my homework has been all too close.  I lived in Myrtle Beach since a year before Hugo, and have stayed on the air broadcasting during everyone since then.  Although we've had about 10 mandatory evacuations since then, we've been spared a direct hit since Hazel in the fifties.

  Hugo certainly mangled us though.  My apartment in Murrells Inlet
was out of power for a week.  Buildings were pushed across 17 business in Murrells Inlet by the storm surge.

  Since then no biggies, but I watch each and every storm very closely, especially since I'm now a homeowner, just 7/10ths of a mile from the Atlantic!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2005)

we've got the same problem here.....10 evacuations with no direct hit.  Fewer people evac every time.  One of these years, we're gonna get a big one and too many people will be here.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 9, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just 7/10ths of a mile from the Atlantic!!



Hurricanes not withstanding Cap, you got some PRIME real estate there, as you obviously know.  Nice neighborhood!  I was in Elmira NY when Hazel did her worst many years ago.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2005)

it ain't that great....I've just got a little townhouse.  If I don't have a heart attack in the next 15 years, it may be worth a little something.

In the 90's, I was at the radio station during one storm, and the winds snapped a pole holding a big satellite dish on the roof.  The dish broke free, rose up some, and fell into the roof, with the jagged pole acting like a spear!  It scared the hell out of all us !  Sounding like the storm was coming in to get us!  little damage, a lot of noise, and a lot of crotch moppin' going on!!!!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 9, 2005)

Don't know if we have recreational readers out there who would have an interest in this sort of thing  (Cap & Susan would now that I know where they live) but the master author of Florida novels, John D. MacDonald wrote a book called "Condominium" some while back.  It would make great reading on those long nights spent tending the Q fires.  Itâ€™s educational, scary and prophetic.  Read this and youâ€™ll never think twice when the evac order comes down.  Available in paper back or you can borrow mine.  â€œItâ€™s just a matter of time.â€


----------



## Airboss (Jul 9, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Elmira!  Then you must have eaten Spiedies!   I bought a bottle of that original spiedies marinade and if I ever find it, I'll make 'em.
> 
> Good friend of mine was the postmaster in Elmira.



Yes Elmira!  Let's exchange Elmiraisms.  What was the Postmasters name? You say "Spiedies."  Would I know them by a different name Susan?


----------



## DaleP (Jul 10, 2005)

My family and I just got home from Santa Rosa Florida. I have never seen traffic as bad before in my life. People in lines to get gas everywhere. Never did get to go deep sea fishing thanks to Cindy and Dennis and my 11 yr old boy was down about that for days. Oh but the beer flowed like a river and the seafood was awesome. BBQ joints cant compare to my cooking  :razz: and Im never pleased with them so I just ate all the sea bugs I could stand.

I hope everyone down south does OK during this disaster.


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 10, 2005)

Be safe Southern U.S. friends, my thoughts and prayers are with you.  [-o<


----------



## Airboss (Jul 10, 2005)

I know they have a job to do why do these media types insist on putting themselves at so much risk when covering these major storms?  I'm scared to death for these kids.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 10, 2005)

gatorgrillin said:
			
		

> Now we can only pray for our friends down on the coast.



Great news Gator and we will join you in prayers for those down the coast.  Airboss-Sarasota


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 10, 2005)

Welcome Gator!


----------



## Finney (Jul 11, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> I know they have a job to do why do these media types insist on putting themselves at so much risk when covering these major storms?  I'm scared to death for these kids.


Hurricanes are the 'weather people's' SuperBowl.
Already traking Emily.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm going to disagree with many of you. The Weather Channel people are not doing the people of Florida any service at all. Not once did they mention that the reason damage from Dennis was minimal was that it was moving to fast.

Try to remember that they are a commercial enterprise driven by ratings  and the ability to sell commercial time. They tell everybody that they shouldn't be out on the street but where do they have their idiot reporters? On the street.

They tell you what's going on in a hurricane in the Gulf from their cozy studio's in Atlanta. They're first concern is not anyone's safety, it is to make their programming as dramatic as they possibly can so you watch and consequently for their corporate ownership to make money.

Try National Hurricane Cneter in Miami for more realistic, accurate coverage.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 11, 2005)

I really have to agree with Bruce B and Susan Z.  

I guess I should remind myself that even TWC (much as I like some of those kids) is a commercial driven enterprise with their eye on ratings and commercial revenue.  Good point Bruce.

And yes Susan, as far as alternatives are concerned the NHC and Weatherunderground.com (a new find for me) are the best sources of information and forecast. 

Can you believe we have another one cooking in the Atlantic?  Looks to be on the same track as Denny...maybe a bit more north than west.  Can you say "already monotonous" boys and girls?


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 11, 2005)

It's like TWC has to make it sound like the end of the world or there schtick is over.

On a serious note, if Dennis had been traveling at 4mph like Ivan instead of the 18 0r 19 mph it was, there would have been much more damage and devistation.

Calling for rain here tomorrow night, remnants of Dennis.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 11, 2005)

From your mouth to God's ear.


----------

